# Favorite Homemade Sandwich?



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

What is yours? I just finished fixing mine for lunch at work tomorrow. It is jalapeno loaf, pepper jack cheese, with sandwich spread on the cheapest white bread I can find. Must be cut in half square, not triangle. Made two and had to force myself not to eat one now!    Yum, Yum!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sour dough garlic cheddar loaf (from trader joes) chicken breast (spiced and sliced to liking), over easy egg (york poked with precision so it seeps into bread), best foods mayo, green leaf lettuce, and sharp cheddar cheese (melted over chicken breast)

I was very bored when I came up with this sandwich one high school summer


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Sprouted grain loaf, sliced tomatoes, spinach, Vegenaise.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

Bacon, lettuce, and tomato on toasted white bread with mayonnaise

Or, when I don't have time or the inclination to make bacon and when my garden is in full swing, a couple of slices of ham or roast beef, tomato, and sliced fresh banana pepper with mayonnaise on untoasted white bread.

I planted my garden last year on March 1 and it didn't freeze.  I think it's time to go look at tomato and banana pepper plants...


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

pot roast reheated, little bit au jus, little bit mayo, fresh sliced onion, and swiss or provolone cheese melted on the pot roast, on toasted wheat bread.  With beer of course.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

My kids love it when I make an Italian Sandwich ring. You take two loaves of Pillsbury French Loaf  (in the exploding can) put them on the baking sheet to form a ring & pinch the ends together, then make some slashes in the top of the ring, brush with olive oil, sprinkle with mixed Italian seasoning (the kind that comes in the shaker from the spice aisle) & bake. 

Once the bread is cooled, slice off the top half of the ring & set aside then layer the bottom half with sliced turkey, pepperoni, salami, lettuce, sliced tomato, provalone cheese & zesty Italian dressing then slap the top back on and cut into wedges. You can also add green peppers but my kids are not fans, so I usually leave them out. It keeps great in the fridge if you have leftovers & makes a great midnight snack!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Turkey club:

lightly toasted whole-grain bread
thinly sliced turkey breast from the deli
turkey bacon nuked in the microwave (3 strips)
lettuce
tomato
mayo (must be Helman's Real Mayonnaise)

Except for the mayo, it's actually fairly healthy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Cold meatloaf with plenty of mayonnaise (NogDog is right, only full fat Helmans will do) on fresh white bread.  A close second would be fried bologna with lettuce and tomatos on toasted wheat.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't made this in forever...

Hot Salam which is a grilled cheese sandwich with salami in it.  Use munster or mozzarella cheese.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My new favorite sandwich...... My dad gave me several slices of leftover ham recently, that I had no idea what to do with.....

I got some nice locally made sourdough, some sliced fontina, the ham, and some sliced and sauteed cabbage and make a grilled cheese sandwich with it..... I've done it three times this week already.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

Thinly sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, bell peppers and lettuce on whole wheat with hummus.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ham and cheese on a baguette grilled in our panini maker. Brush a little butter or olive oil on top first.

Indescribably delicious!



Spoiler



If I didn't have a panini maker, my favorite would be crunchy peanut butter with dill pickles.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Grilled cheese on 7-grain.  Doesn't matter what the cheese is, but it needs bacon bits and jalapenos sprinkled liberally throughout.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Take chicken breast, beat it until it's pretty flat.  Marinate it in Italian dressing. Grill it up.

Take a portobello mushroom.  Slice it thin and fry the slices in butter until they are crispy.

Take one medium onion, slice thin, caramelize it in butter.  (Or cut it thicker and toss it on the grill next to the chicken.)

Fry/grill up some bacon, I think about two slices per sandwich works well, but more or less to taste.

Apply all of this to the sandwich roll of your choice.  Kaiser rolls or small ciabattas work well.  I'm not a dairy person, so I do mine cheese-free.  My husband thinks fresh mozzarella and tomatoes work well on this sandwich.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hawaiian Toast. Has been my favorite since I been a child. Its on a lot of menu's in Germany  .

I make it different ways, but its toast bread with some butter on it, I tend to toast the bread just a bit first so it doesn't get soggy. Then I put on some nice thinly sliced deli ham, put on a drained ring of Pineapple and top off with cheese. That is where I get creative. Cheddar will do, but I like using other cheeses on it, as long as they melt like Gouda etc. I then put something in the middle depending on what I have available. a marachino Cherry if I have it or something like that. 

I put in my toaster oven for about 10 minutes at 400 degrees. 


This has been one of my comfort foods for as long as I can remember.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Paper thin sliced salami, guacamole, and cream cheese on an onion roll.. add a little bit of horseradish.. and it's heaven.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I like to break out the panani press and make a turkey and bacon and swiss sandwich with a dash of mustard on artisan bread of some sort.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm getting really hungry reading this.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Ham and cheese on a baguette grilled in our panini maker. Brush a little butter or olive oil on top first.
> 
> Indescribably delicious!
> 
> ...


I *knew* you'd show up on this thread!!!! 

Grilled chicken cesear salad with pecans in a tortilla or lightly toasted honey wheat bread.

If I haven't any of that around a bacon, lettuce tomato and avocado will do.

Lately, I've been buying thin sliced sirloin specially frozen and sliced for philly cheesesteak sandwiches (I grill onions and peppers and stir fry the meat.)

I didn't even like sandwiches for year. But once I put my mind to it, I came up with a few.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

You guys are too healthy. 

Flutternutter - peanut butter and marshmellow cream


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Honey Maple Roasted Turkey, with Gruyere Cheese on artisan, dutch or soft roll with white wine Dijon, or simple guacamole.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My first thought was "anything that involves peanut butter".  Peanut butter with jelly.  Or PB with pickles.  PB with banana.  PB with raisins.  PB with Nutella.  PB with marshmallows or Fluff.  If I don't know what I want to eat, PB will always do the trick.  Always.

I also love, love grilled chicken salad sandwiches.

But lately...my current homemade favorite is my homemade pulled pork with hamburger pickles on a potato roll bun (that's been buttered and grilled or toasted - preferably grilled).  So flippin' good....


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

A nice havarti dill and smoked gouda on a french loaf, with tomatoes and cucumber slices, and salt and pepper and Giugni juice. Available only at Giugni's sandwich shop in St. Helena, CA. Alas, I live in Washington now. :/


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Meemo said:


> My first thought was "anything that involves peanut butter". Peanut butter with jelly. Or PB with pickles. PB with banana. PB with raisins. PB with Nutella. PB with marshmallows or Fluff. If I don't know what I want to eat, PB will always do the trick. Always.


We could start a whole new thread on the topic of peanut butter. Hand me a large Hershey bar and a jar of extra crunchy... heaven!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mom133d said:


> You guys are too healthy.
> 
> Flutternutter - peanut butter and marshmellow cream


Good old peanut butter and jelly used to be my favorite, but since I've been watching my sugar intake I've given them up, as I don't really care much for any of the low sugar substitutes for both peanut butter or jelly. (Probably all the sugar was part of the reason I loved them so much.  )


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Good old peanut butter and jelly used to be my favorite, but since I've been watching my sugar intake I've given them up, as I don't really care much for any of the low sugar substitutes for both peanut butter or jelly. (Probably all the sugar was part of the reason I loved them so much.  )


Have you tried making your own? Making peanut butter is easy--peanuts in a blender, some oil (of any kind to smooth things) and then you can sugar or salt to taste or not. Really good.

You can make your own jelly as well. If you do the kind that you freeze rather than "can" you can limit the sugar. Although the fruit by itself is generally so full of sugar if you're watching your sugar, you're kind of screwed there.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmm, I love sprout sandwiches. I take some whole wheat bread, put on some miracle whip and cream cheese, then add some cheddar cheese and a TON of sprouts. My mom always put cucumber in them as well, which I sometimes do. I think I will make one for dinner.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> We could start a whole new thread on the topic of peanut butter. Hand me a large Hershey bar and a jar of extra crunchy... heaven!


I'll be at your house in ten minutes.

Oh wait, you're in Idaho. Rats.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

This probably doesn't really qualify as a sandwhich but I like to put peanut butter and syrup on toast. It's delicious! My Mom made it for me as a kid and now I feed it to my girls. So healthy...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Have you tried making your own? Making peanut butter is easy--peanuts in a blender, some oil (of any kind to smooth things) and then you can sugar or salt to taste or not. Really good.
> 
> You can make your own jelly as well. If you do the kind that you freeze rather than "can" you can limit the sugar. Although the fruit by itself is generally so full of sugar if you're watching your sugar, you're kind of screwed there.


Way too much work for me.  I just need to convince Jiff to make a version with Splenda, I think, and then I could probably make due with one of the low-cal jelly options out ther. (I'm not real strict with the sugar -- not like a diabetic would have to be -- but I have cut it way back the last couple years, and it has helped me lose several pounds.)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Way too much work for me.  I just need to convince Jiff to make a version with Splenda, I think, and then I could probably make due with one of the low-cal jelly options out ther. (I'm not real strict with the sugar -- not like a diabetic would have to be -- but I have cut it way back the last couple years, and it has helped me lose several pounds.)


Have you ever tried the Nifty-50 Peanut Butter? I like it really well and it doesn't separate like the Smucker's Natural Peanut Butter does. In my grocery store it's in the diabetic section and not with the other peanut butters. Here's what the jar looks like...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am glad I did not read this thread before I went to the grocery store.  
As it is I did get supplies to make my favorite for my lunch this week.  Chipped ham BBQ.  The cheapest ham, chipped, and a very crude homemade BBQ sauce.  Mom made them when I was little, and I make them a couple of times a year.
deb


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

sem said:


> What is yours? I just finished fixing mine for lunch at work tomorrow. It is jalapeno loaf, pepper jack cheese, with sandwich spread on the cheapest white bread I can find. Must be cut in half square, not triangle. Made two and had to force myself not to eat one now!  Yum, Yum!


What is jalapeno loaf? I googled, and it looks a packaged deli type meat w/jalapenos?

I may try toasted rye bread (my fav) with sliced ham or turkey, melted pepper jack cheese, and a little bit of mayo. And oooh, the talk of sprouts in this thread -yum! If only we had decent sprouts available instead of those slimy things in a plastic container. They used to be good *sigh*

Hmm, my favs? BLT on toasted rye. Fresh, super juicy tomatoes. I used to only eat Hellmans, too, but the last 4 years or so it's tasted greasy to me. I use Kraft now, but even it's not quite as good as it was jjust two years ago.

Grilled cheese on, you guessed it, rye .


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

sebat said:


> Have you ever tried the Nifty-50 Peanut Butter? I like it really well and it doesn't separate like the Smucker's Natural Peanut Butter does. In my grocery store it's in the diabetic section and not with the other peanut butters. Here's what the jar looks like...


lol, I think I see that it's called *F*ifty-50, but I like Nifty-50 better if you ask me


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

- fresh really dark bread, almost black and soft but crude texture
- salted butter, the real stuff not the low fat and low other stuff
- matured dutch cheese (not the export stuff you buy in most countries but the real thing) or the the cheese made of the first milk when cows get back into the meadow (really young but tasty)
- ham
- lettuce
- dollop of mayonnaise
and if I can I also put cucumber and tomatoes on it.
Though I haven't really been able to make these as most English bread is too small for it...

My family and friends say it's not a sandwich with lettuce but lettuce with a sandwich around it for good measure. usually the lettuce/cucumber/tomato part is double or triple the size of the other stuff


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Cat said:


> lol, I think I see that it's called *F*ifty-50, but I like Nifty-50 better if you ask me


And so it is! Old habits die hard, that's what I've called it for the last 10 years!!!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Jalapeno  loaf is very similar to olive loaf. Basically, it is Bologna with jalapenos and pimentos chopped into it. Not healthy - but yum!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> I'll be at your house in ten minutes.
> 
> Oh wait, you're in Idaho. Rats.


Yep, but I was born in Rome, Ga. All of my aunts, uncles and cousins still live there. As does my boss.

You a Georgia Bulldog fan? Boise State vs. GA in September... I'll probably be there for the game. Go Broncos!

<I apologize for the threadjack, all.>


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

sem said:


> Jalapeno loaf is very similar to olive loaf. Basically, it is Bologna with jalapenos and pimentos chopped into it. Not healthy - but yum!


Thanks, sem. I think, tho, that I'll stick with just adding jalapenos to a sandwich .

I've been thinking about sandwiches allll day. At the moment I want roast beef with garlic mayo, lettuce, and maybe I'd try melted jalapeno jack cheese, on...wait for it.....rye. With seeds, Rye is always better, imho, _with_ seeds.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

KerylR said:


> Take chicken breast, beat it until it's pretty flat. Marinate it in Italian dressing. Grill it up.
> 
> Take a portobello mushroom. Slice it thin and fry the slices in butter until they are crispy.
> 
> ...


Ok, umm...YUMM! This sounds so amazingly delcious. Might have to try this one out!!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

My current favorite is a Pizza sandwich

Pizza sauce, shredded cheese (I use cheddar, mozzarella and Parmesan), ham, pinapple and tomato on thick sliced sourdough coated with olive oil and cooked in a panini pan.
If it isn't a panini, I go with a BLC - bacon, lettuce and cucumber.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I could really go for a BLTA (BLT w Avocado) right now!  On sprouted whole wheat sourdough with a thick spread of cream cheese.... heaven!

But.... I've cut back on carbs.... lately I've been eating PB&J on low carb Mission tortillas.... not exciting but great breakfast!  My fave PB that doesn't have a ton of sugar in it is Smart Balance brand, it's so good.  I like Smucker's sugar free jellies with Splenda.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Soooo many good sandwiches.  

I also have to go with leftover meatloaf sandwich on fresh white bread, but no mayo-ketchup and dill pickles instead!  Had one of these yesterday.  Yum!

I also like the BLT and grilled cheese with bacon and avocado.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

None until I find a decent gluten-free bread but I used to love a good cheddar cheese and tomato sandwich or bacon, cheddar cheese and tomato. *sigh*


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> You a Georgia Bulldog fan? Boise State vs. GA in September... I'll probably be there for the game. Go Broncos!


Bite your tongue, I'm a Georgia Tech alumnus. My favorite teams are Tech and whoever is playing UGA!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

mom133d said:


> You guys are too healthy.
> 
> Flutternutter - peanut butter and marshmellow cream


Grilled! oh, yum.......


----------



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

My favorite is a fried egg sandwich...YUM!!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I have to go with a nice grilled cheese.  Simple, but ooey gooey perfect.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sem said:


> What is yours?


 Whichever one I'm about to eat!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

gates4100 said:


> My favorite is a fried egg sandwich...YUM!!


I haven't had one in ages and it sounds really good. The first year DH and I were married, we could get eggs for .49/dozen and bread at the day old store for .25 a loaf. Tomato soup could be purchased at the warehouse market for .15/can. We lived on fried egg sandwiches and tomato soup for that first year. Good memories.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

crebel said:


> I haven't had one in ages and it sounds really good. The first year DH and I were married, we could get eggs for .49/dozen and bread at the day old store for .25 a loaf. Tomato soup could be purchased at the warehouse market for .15/can. We lived on fried egg sandwiches and tomato soup for that first year. Good memories.


You guys are making me whimper. Fried egg sandwiches come right after cheese and tomato on my list. *sniffles piteously*


----------

